# Control de tonos LM1036



## MFK08

Arme un amplificador con dos lm3886 60wx2 me gustaria armar dos cajas para este amplificador no tengo nada para las caja asique tengo q empezar de 0 me gustaria q me guiaran un poco para que me queden bien y den una buena reproduccion de sonido... desde ya muchas gracias....

saludos...

MFK.


----------



## MFK08

Ahora con un poco mas de tiempo les comento bien q es lo que quiero hacer.

Estoy construyendo un amplificador estereo con 2 LM3886 los cuales entregan 50W reales 8 Homs. 
http://www.jaycar.com.au/images_uploaded/LM3886.PDF
un ecualizador muy bueno con un LM1036
http://symmetrongroup.ru/extra/ns/LM1036.pdf
y un vumetro con LM3915
http://www.jaycar.com.au/images_uploaded/LM3915.PDF
la idea es armar una etapa de potencia para mi DVD en mi habitacion por eso es tan sencillo y no utilizo mucha potencia. me gustaria armar dos cajas estilo colmnas para este amplificador pero no tengo nada de idea por eso nececito q me orienten y si ya tienen algunos echo q ande bien que me pasen los planos, a lo mejor mi respuesta este en alguna parte de este foro y no la encuentro.
Tambien me gustaria agregarle un flitro pasa bajos y un subwoofer.

 desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Francisco Galarza

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> un ecualizador muy bueno con un LM1036
> http://symmetrongroup.ru/extra/ns/LM1036.pdf


Muy lindo el IC. Si armás el PCB subilo al foro.

Saludos.


----------



## MFK08

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> MFK08 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> un ecualizador muy bueno con un LM1036
> http://symmetrongroup.ru/extra/ns/LM1036.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Muy lindo el IC. Si armás el PCB subilo al foro.
> 
> Saludos.
Hacer clic para expandir...



lo tengo echo pero lo hice en el tango un programa de DOS y como instale todo nuevamente ese archivo no lo puedo abrir de todas formas puedo poner fotos de las dos placas pero el PCB voy a ver como puedo abrirlo ahora trabajo con el pcb wizard


----------



## MFK08

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> MFK08 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> un ecualizador muy bueno con un LM1036
> http://symmetrongroup.ru/extra/ns/LM1036.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Muy lindo el IC. Si armás el PCB subilo al foro.
> 
> Saludos.
Hacer clic para expandir...



lo que me pediste si nececitas el archivo del PCB avisame


----------



## Pablo16

Hola MFK08, podrías subir el arhivo pcb? Se ve muy bueno ese integrado. Saludos.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> lo que me pediste si nececitas el archivo del PCB avisame



Excelente. Gracias.
Si tenés el PCB a mano me vendría bien.


----------



## MFK08

aqui lo tienen


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Es el vúmetro o el ecualizador?


----------



## MFK08

Soy una bestia disculpenme jajaj aca esta el ecualizador


----------



## Pablo16

Gracias MFK08, espero montarlo en esta semana y les cuento. 

 Saludos.


----------



## MFK08

lo estoy montando pero me surgio unas dudillas en la hoja de dato lleva dos condensadores en la salida pero no dice los valores... al igual de q los 0.39 microF no se consiguen...

el LM1036 me salio 20$ argentinos...


----------



## Pablo16

Hola MK, terminaste de armar el circuito? como te fue?
Yo no tuve tiempo de electronica por un tiempo jaja por las vacaciones pero estamos de vuelta. 

Cuentame como te fue con ese circuito, me interesa para un equipo que estoy construyendo, espero poder empezar con el control de tonos en los proximos dias.

Saludos


----------



## Carlosdaniel

Sigan este link, ya lo habia puesto tiene un amplificador de 60+60 altisima fidelidad y el control lm1036
http://www.svetelektro.com/clanky/koncovy-zosilovac-2x80w-predzosilovac-zdroj.html con pcb incluido, vean tambien el integrado lm1040 que es igual al 1036 pero con control wide (panoramico)
Saludos
Carlos Daniel


----------



## Carlosdaniel

http://pandatron.cz/?31&korekcni_stereo_zesilovac_hifi

Carlos daniel


----------



## MFK08

si lo arme pero todavia no pude probarlo... en la parte gran señal deje unas fotos de los amplificador y el ecualizador el titulo es 
sistema 2.1 50W+50W+100W


----------



## viktor_284

hice el preamp lm1036 y salio muy bueno, en el pcb algunos componentes no tienen los valores correctos, pero si controlas con el datasheet no hay problema, y tambien hice un amplificador con el pcb del tda20xx que se encuentra en este foro, pero le puse lm1875 por que tiene como vcc max 60v y el tda2050 vcc max 25v, bueno todavia me falta darle una buena terminacion pero ya los probe y y suena re bien, excelente control tono el lm1036.
Pronto estare subiendo fotos y un video de como quedo terminado. muchas gracias a este foro y a todos sus participantes.


----------



## mnicolau

viktor_284 dijo:
			
		

> hice el preamp lm1036 y salio muy bueno, en el pcb algunos componentes no tienen los valores correctos, pero si controlas con el datasheet no hay problema, y tambien hice un amplificador con el pcb del tda20xx que se encuentra en este foro, pero le puse lm1875 por que tiene como vcc max 60v y el tda2050 vcc max 25v, bueno todavia me falta darle una buena terminacion pero ya los probe y y suena re bien, excelente control tono el lm1036.
> Pronto estare subiendo fotos y un video de como quedo terminado. muchas gracias a este foro y a todos sus participantes.



Hola viktor, no había prestado atención q se puede utilizar el LM1875 en lugar de los TDAs, gracias por el dato... Lo probaste en el pcb en puente? o Un pcb simple de 1 sólo TDA?

Saludos


----------



## MFK08

Pablo16 dijo:
			
		

> Hola MK, terminaste de armar el circuito? como te fue?
> Yo no tuve tiempo de electronica por un tiempo jaja por las vacaciones pero estamos de vuelta.
> 
> Cuentame como te fue con ese circuito, me interesa para un equipo que estoy construyendo, espero poder empezar con el control de tonos en los proximos dias.
> 
> Saludos



lo termine de armar pero aun no lo pruebo de todas formas un compañero de la universidad lo probo y funciona de maravillas.... aclaro q tenes q ponorle un pre (un operacional 2 resistencia y un condensador) y listo funciona muy bien... yo no lo monte por q no consigo los potenciometro de la medida para mis perrillas jaja parece ridiculo pero me gustan las perillas q tengo ya q son de aluminio y estan muy copadas jajaj


----------



## viktor_284

hola mnicolau yo use el pcb en puente, tenes que cambiar los valores de los componentes para que funcionen bien con los lm1875.


----------



## mnicolau

viktor_284 dijo:
			
		

> hola mnicolau yo use el pcb en puente, tenes que cambiar los valores de los componentes para que funcionen bien con los lm1875.



Claro, y notaste alguna diferencia de potencia, conectándolo en puente a conectarlo simple?


----------



## viktor_284

si se nota, ahora lo estoy probando con una fuente de -18 0 +18, pero estoy pensando en ponerle mas y estoy dudando si le pongo la otra fuente que tengo ya que rectificado me tiraria unos -42 0 42+, creo yo que sa tiene que bancar ya que su voltaje maximo es 60v.
Con la fuente 18 0 18, lm1875 en puente y preamp lm1036 suena muy bien, me gusta mucho como suena los graves y agudos, te los recomiendo.
Recien estava probando y tenia un poco de ruido y lo solucione pasando mas resina de pino. ahora suena limpio.


----------



## mnicolau

viktor_284 dijo:
			
		

> si se nota, ahora lo estoy probando con una fuente de -18 0 +18, pero estoy pensando en ponerle mas y estoy dudando si le pongo la otra fuente que tengo ya que rectificado me tiraria unos -42 0 42+, creo yo que sa tiene que bancar ya que su voltaje maximo es 60v.
> Con la fuente 18 0 18, lm1875 en puente y preamp lm1036 suena muy bien, me gusta mucho como suena los graves y agudos, te los recomiendo.
> Recien estava probando y tenia un poco de ruido y lo solucione pasando mas resina de pino. ahora suena limpio.



Ahh bien, ya lo voy a comentar en el post entonces...

Saludos


----------



## obregon

MFK08 dijo:


> lo estoy montando pero me surgio unas dudillas en la hoja de dato lleva dos condensadores en la salida pero no dice los valores... al igual de q los 0.39 microF no se consiguen...
> 
> el LM1036 me salio 20$ argentinos...



Donde lo comprastes que te cobraron $20,yo lo compre el año pasado en Boulogne sulmer ahi atras de plaza once y me lo cobraron $50 y que encima lo tengo ahi durmiendo la siesta porque todavia no lo arme,avisa donde lo comprastes!!!!.Saludos.LUIS


----------



## DOSMETROS

obregon dijo:


> Donde lo comprastes que te cobraron $20,yo lo compre el año pasado en Boulogne sulmer ahi atras de plaza once y me lo cobraron $50 y que encima lo tengo ahi durmiendo la siesta porque todavia no lo arme,avisa donde lo comprastes!!!!.Saludos.LUIS


 

Fijate que su mensaje era del 30-Jun-2008  ---->  #*12*

Saludos !


----------



## zebax

hola muy bueno el foro, podrian indicarme en el PCB del control de tonos donde estan ubicadas sus entradas de audio, potenciometros alimentacion y salidas, gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te bajás el datashit del >>> *LM1036* de ahí te fijás el plano de la página 5.

Vas siguiendo los caminitos y listo 

Cualquier cosa nos consultás !

Saludos !


----------



## zebax

otra preguntita jeje que potenciometros son logaritmicos o lineales, gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Volumen = logarítmicos 

Graves , Medios , Agudos , Balance = lineales


----------



## zebax

gracias por sus respuestas de verdad que me ayudaron, mañana compro los componentes y lo armo, alguna novedad les aviso


----------



## DOSMETROS

De nada che ! 

Saludos !


----------



## mannesx

A el PCB de este LM1036 hay que pasarlo por modo espejo para imprimirlo con el metodo de la plancha? O ya está invertido?


----------



## DOSMETROS

mannesx dijo:


> A el PCB de este LM1036 hay que pasarlo por modo espejo para imprimirlo con el metodo de la plancha? O ya está invertido?


 

*Mira atentamente ambas imágenes* y la luz vendrá a ti 









Saludos !


----------



## mannesx

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Mira atentamente ambas imágenes* y la luz vendrá a ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos !



Analicé, y hay que invertir, ¿Estoy en lo correcto?
(OJO: no nací sabiendo, naci para aprender . )
Y alguien que me diga si existe aqui en Venezuela el LM 1036, ya que quise hacer el del TDA 1524 y no lo encontre por ningun lado


----------



## Fogonazo

mannesx dijo:


> ...Y alguien que me diga si existe aqui en Venezuela el LM 1036, ya que quise hacer el del TDA 1524 y no lo encontre por ningun lado



http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#venezuela


----------



## mannesx

Fogonazo dijo:


> http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#venezuela



aqui en valencia no se consigue, Mala suerte. Fui a varias tiendas, y en ninguna NINGUNA, fui a digikey, Bennavides (todos los que hay), ditel, radio city, inyele (en el c.c ara), group electronic, electronica german, electronica california y nada  Yo solo quiero un control de tonos que use 9, o mas volts., que use potenciometros sencillos (3 patas) y lo demas ¡ lo tengo yo! El montaje en si, es para un TDA 7377 que estoy armando.
Probaré con el LM 1036 o sino, con el TA7630


----------



## elmono1

MFK08 dijo:


> aqui lo tienen



che te hago una pregunta porque yo voy a armar el vumetro ese porque el transistor de a lo primero de la placa solo tiene conectada la base ??? a que va conectado desde ya muchas gracias !!!


----------



## Neodymio

Una pregunta, los capacitores de 0.39uF se puede cambiar por 0.47 o 0.33uf?
Los potes son de 50k no?
Gracias


----------



## rash

si los puedes cambiar.... no vas a notar la diferencia..
saludos


----------



## gabriel I

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Mira atentamente ambas imágenes* y la luz vendrá a ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos !




hola como estas soy Gabriel de Minas Lavalleja Uruguay yo queria saver si este impreso esta a tamaño real osea si lo imprimo cada componente calzara justo como tiene que ir 
hace tiempo que estoy buscando este preamplificador con el lm1036 ya que se dice que tiene sonido wifi? es asi? desde ya gracias y saludos a todos


----------



## Neodymio

gabriel I dijo:


> hola como estas soy Gabriel de Minas Lavalleja Uruguay yo queria saver si este impreso esta a tamaño real osea si lo imprimo cada componente calzara justo como tiene que ir
> hace tiempo que estoy buscando este preamplificador con el lm1036 ya que se dice que tiene sonido wifi? es asi? desde ya gracias y saludos a todos



El real es el que puso en el link (es un archivo del PCB Wizard), esta foto está adaptada para verla bien en la pantalla.


----------



## gabriel I

Neodymio dijo:


> El real es el que puso en el link (es un archivo del PCB Wizard), esta foto está adaptada para verla bien en la pantalla.



dale muchas gracias saludos gente


----------



## mannesx

Adjunto el PCB pero con mejoras en identificación de componentes y valores de los mismos. Los valores se basan en los del Datasheet.


----------



## mannesx

mannesx dijo:


> Adjunto el PCB pero con mejoras en identificación de componentes y valores de los mismos. Los valores se basan en los del Datasheet.



A C7 y C11 los puse de 1µF, Hay alguna diferencia en cuanto a salida si es de 1 o de 100 µF?
Para ver nombres e identificación, click en la pestaña Unpopulated.


----------



## obregon

Hola mira yo lo hice con el integrado LM 1040 que es casi igual que los demas (lm 1035;36;etc.)se manejan todos por corriente continua,tienen los controles de volumen balance graves agudos y loudness,el 1040 es un poquito mas completo,posee un interruptor a parte del loudness que es como un separador stereo,no se como esplicarlo,te separa mas los canales y te pone la vos y los instrumentos de frecuencias nedias mas adelante,segun la gravacion del tema que estes escuchando (si esta gravado con mas o menos graves etc.)Pero te puedo asegurar que esa funcion no la vas a usar(no es indispensable).Bueno bamos a tu pregunta,los venditos capacitores electroliticos de entrada y salida que en el data sheet no le ponen el balor,los de entrada son de 0,47 uf por data sheet,y los de salida???????,bueno yo le puse de 2,2 uf,pero despues se los cambie por unos de 3,3 uf(siempre electroliticos)con este cambio obtengo mayor cantidad de graves o si se quiere de frecuencias bajas,pero "ojo" tanpoco me puedo sarpar, no le podes poner uno de 100 uf,porque es demaciado y por consecuencia alterarias la gama de frecuencias audible,en otras palabras la musica se escucharia orrible,por tener demasiadas frecuencias bajas,se escucharia como un filtro pasa bajos para que tengas una idea,le podes poner hasta 4,7 uf como maximo respetable,pero en realidad para que suene exelente lleva 0,47 de entrada y 2,2 de salida,yo lo arme hace 2 dias atras y suena exelente,a mi modo de ver le falta mucho mas potencia para que exite a un amplificador,pero se soluciona agregandole 2 tr tipo bc 548-49(el bc549 es mejor por tener menos ruido pero tiene un poco menos ganancia que el 548),agregandole uno de estos tr uno por cada canal llega a tener 2,5 volt a la salida mas o menos,de acuerdo a la realimentacion que le des,con una tension de 12 volt.Bueno espero de haberte sido util con tus dudas,un saludo cordial Obregon!!!!


----------



## mannesx

obregon dijo:


> Hola mira yo lo hice con el integrado LM 1040 que es casi igual que los demas (lm 1035;36;etc.)se manejan todos por corriente continua,tienen los controles de volumen balance graves agudos y loudness,el 1040 es un poquito mas completo,posee un interruptor a parte del loudness que es como un separador stereo,no se como esplicarlo,te separa mas los canales y te pone la vos y los instrumentos de frecuencias nedias mas adelante,segun la gravacion del tema que estes escuchando (si esta gravado con mas o menos graves etc.)Pero te puedo asegurar que esa funcion no la vas a usar(no es indispensable).Bueno bamos a tu pregunta,los venditos capacitores electroliticos de entrada y salida que en el data sheet no le ponen el balor,los de entrada son de 0,47 uf por data sheet,y los de salida???????,bueno yo le puse de 2,2 uf,pero despues se los cambie por unos de 3,3 uf(siempre electroliticos)con este cambio obtengo mayor cantidad de graves o si se quiere de frecuencias bajas,pero "ojo" tanpoco me puedo sarpar, no le podes poner uno de 100 uf,porque es demaciado y por consecuencia alterarias la gama de frecuencias audible,en otras palabras la musica se escucharia orrible,por tener demasiadas frecuencias bajas,se escucharia como un filtro pasa bajos para que tengas una idea,le podes poner hasta 4,7 uf como maximo respetable,pero en realidad para que suene exelente lleva 0,47 de entrada y 2,2 de salida,yo lo arme hace 2 dias atras y suena exelente,a mi modo de ver le falta mucho mas potencia para que exite a un amplificador,pero se soluciona agregandole 2 tr tipo bc 548-49(el bc549 es mejor por tener menos ruido pero tiene un poco menos ganancia que el 548),agregandole uno de estos tr uno por cada canal llega a tener 2,5 volt a la salida mas o menos,de acuerdo a la realimentacion que le des,con una tension de 12 volt.Bueno espero de haberte sido util con tus dudas,un saludo cordial Obregon!!!!



Gracias por el dato, Obregon. El PCB original tenia en salida 2 de 100 µF pero por experiencia y conocimiento, se que eso está mal, por el filtrado de frecuencias. Y buen dato el de los de 2.2 µF, yo coloqué unos de 1 µF , por colocar algún valor bajo. En mi montaje, va este control de tonos, luego un previo, y de ahí al amplificador. El previo lo hice con un TDA 2822 , 1w de salida por canal.


----------



## demianel

Buen día. Mirando LM1036 que nos permite descargar DOSMETROS:



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te bajás el datashit del >>> *LM1036* de ahí te fijás el plano de la página 5.
> 
> Vas siguiendo los caminitos y listo
> 
> Cualquier cosa nos consultás !
> 
> Saludos !



Me surgen un par de dudas. Antes que nada, les cuento que estoy haciendo una etapa de potencia 2.1 (utilizo el 7377 con el bridge para el woofer), entrada 2.0. Mi idea principal es el control de tonos con este integrado, sólo volúmen y tonos. Donde de ahí conecto a las entradas de 7377 single. Por último, que aquí mi duda, para el woofer mi intención es usar un filtro activo con las entradas sumadas (con un esquema que proporcionó Fogonaso, filtro pasa bajo con corte en 100Hz). ¿Puedo tomar las salidas del LM1036 hacia el filtro?. Otra pregunta, ¿Para simplificar el uso de balance puedo reemplazar el potenciometro por dos resistencias de 25k (más o menos)?
De antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## pandacba

En teoria no habri problmea ya que los altos no tendrian efecto y los graves solo en la parte más baja atenuación y refuerxo, yo que os le ponria un preset para dejarlo bien centrado por si las dudas


----------



## demianel

Muchas gracias pandacba, yo al desconocer este integrado dudaba mucho al respecto. Pensaba más bien que, era pre+pre y esto me iba a causar problemas.
Muy agradecido estoy.
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

El integrado solo modifica los graves y agudos y tiene un atenuador electrónoco para el volumen, pero fuera de eso no amplifica nada


----------



## demianel

Ah ok. ¿Pasa lo mismo con el TDA1524?, o sea ¿Sin preamplificar?. Es que estuve buscando precios y al parecer hay mucha diferencia (los busqué en la web, porque acá donde vivo solo hay una casa y maneja los precios a su merced; o sea para tener una idea de por cual decidirme).
Desde ya muchas gracias por tus respuestas.
Saludos.


----------



## obregon

mannesx dijo:


> Gracias por el dato, Obregon. El PCB original tenia en salida 2 de 100 µF pero por experiencia y conocimiento, se que eso está mal, por el filtrado de frecuencias. Y buen dato el de los de 2.2 µF, yo coloqué unos de 1 µF , por colocar algún valor bajo. En mi montaje, va este control de tonos, luego un previo, y de ahí al amplificador. El previo lo hice con un TDA 2822 , 1w de salida por canal.



Hola Mannesx!!!!!!!,el TDA2822 no te sopla demasiado?.Yo tambien lo hice con ese integraddito,alimentado con fuente simple(12 volt),pero lo descarte porque tenia mucho soplido,casi casi que ponias la cabeza en el parlante y te secaba el pelo del soplido que tiraba,aparte de todo esto el TDA2822 tiene una baja impedancia de salida al rededor de unos 100 ohms o menos,no te olvides que ahi va conectado un parlante!!!,mientras que la entrada de un amplificador la impedancia  ronda por los 47kohms,hay muchisima diferencia y tenes que hacer una adaptacion de impedancias para que todo funcione correctamente.Bueno contame como te fue con el 2822,si te tira soplido como me paso a mi.Un saludbregon!!!!!


----------



## obregon

demianel dijo:


> Buen día. Mirando LM1036 que nos permite descargar DOSMETROS:
> 
> 
> 
> Me surgen un par de dudas. Antes que nada, les cuento que estoy haciendo una etapa de potencia 2.1 (utilizo el 7377 con el bridge para el woofer), entrada 2.0. Mi idea principal es el control de tonos con este integrado, sólo volúmen y tonos. Donde de ahí conecto a las entradas de 7377 single. Por último, que aquí mi duda, para el woofer mi intención es usar un filtro activo con las entradas sumadas (con un esquema que proporcionó Fogonaso, filtro pasa bajo con corte en 100Hz). ¿Puedo tomar las salidas del LM1036 hacia el filtro?. Otra pregunta, ¿Para simplificar el uso de balance puedo reemplazar el potenciometro por dos resistencias de 25k (más o menos)?
> De antemano muchas gracias.



Hola demiane!!!!,obregon te habla,lo de las resistencias de 25k,para anular el balance esta perfecto,lo que no esta perfecto es lo que queres hacer de tomar la señal para el filtro pasa bajos desde el 1036 nooooooo!!!!!!,porque estarias saturando la entrada del filtro pasa bajos,no te olvides que el 1036 ya tiene su ganancia en DB(desibeles) y el filtro tiene la suya,(por eso la saturacion del filtro),tenes que tomar desde una señal plana,despues el filtro cumple su mision,delar pasar las frcuencias bajas y anular las demas frecuencias que a vos no te interesan,ahi te va a andar bien


----------



## demianel

Hola obregon, muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Como le decía a pandacba, no conozco ese integrado, por ende no sabía si tenía ganancia o sólo era control de tonos. A lo que voy, es que pensaba que la señal de la salida era plana.
Te comento que es para un sistema 2.1, mi idea era usar el control de tonos y que este modifique también al woofer. ¿Cómo se podría solucionar esto?
Desde ya muchas gracias.
PD: por cuestiones de precios y de disponibilidad en mi ciudad, voy a utilizar el tda1524. ¿Varía mucho en cuestión de ganacia y prestaciones con el lm1036?


----------



## obregon

demianel dijo:


> Hola obregon, muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Como le decía a pandacba, no conozco ese integrado, por ende no sabía si tenía ganancia o sólo era control de tonos. A lo que voy, es que pensaba que la señal de la salida era plana.
> Te comento que es para un sistema 2.1, mi idea era usar el control de tonos y que este modifique también al woofer. ¿Cómo se podría solucionar esto?
> Desde ya muchas gracias.
> PD: por cuestiones de precios y de disponibilidad en mi ciudad, voy a utilizar el tda1524. ¿Varía mucho en cuestión de ganacia y prestaciones con el lm1036?



Hola demianel,obregon te habla,mira yo el LM1040 lo pague aca en capital $50 algo asi como 11 o 12 dolares,esto fue el año pasado y que estubo durmiendo en mi casa hasta hace una semana,hasta que me decidi hacerlo y que funciona perfecto,te aclaro que me costo uno y la mitad de otro conseguirlo,me entendes!!!!,tube que esperar una semana para que me lo traigan.Bamos a lo tuyo,lo que vos queres hacer se "puede",pero no vas a conseguir un audio de buena calidad,por el hecho de que si vos queres aumentar los graves en la parte stereo R-L,no te olvides que tambien vas a aumentar los graves al subwofer,que por ende ya tiene graves,en consecuencia lo vas a saturar demaciado.Lo que te convendria hacer es:La parte del LM1036 dejarla con su respectivo amplificador R-L y al filtro pasa bajos modificarle con un selector de 3 contactos la ganancia en DB de las frecuencias:NO DEL VOLUMEN EH!!!!!!!,de las frecuencias,no confundamos!!!!,vendria a ser como una especie de 3 puntos de LOUDNESS como traen los amplificadores comerciales entendes!!Fijate prova en levantarle una resistencia al filtro (no las de entrada y salida),fijate que hay unas resistencias que estan en serie con los capacitores ceramicos,en el medio del circuito,anda probando,cuando veas que al levantarle la resistencia esacta se te fueron los graves ahi intercalale 3 resistencias,de un extremo unidas en un punto y del otro extremo van a los tres puntos del selector,y ahi regulas la ganancia en graves,obiamente con 3 resistencias de diferente valor no!!,se entiende?,o si te gusta mas ponele un potenciometro del valor de la resistencia que levantastes y listo.Pero tengo algo para vos que te gusta el audio como ami que te vas a querer matar!!!!! y vas a tirar todo lo que estas haciendo a la basura.Anota!!.Son 3 paginas(un tutorial sobre preamplificadores con control de tonos,sin louness)pero lo mas lindo de esto es que lo comanda un microcontrolador,yo estoy re caliente por hacerlo pero hasta ahora no lo hice porque tengo que aprender a programar el micro y a parte de bago!!!!!.El tutorial esta con 4 o 5 videos que te muestra como funciona y aparte te da la explicacion,fijate es un pre de alta gama con display lcd,te va a gustar,para vos y para todo aquel que lo quiera hacer.Bueno saludos y aca te dejo el link.
http://www.neoteo.com/microcontroladores-preamplificador-de-audio-15991


----------



## demianel

Bueno obregon, desde ya muchas gracias. Sí, entiendo, eh visto varios de estos filtros por el foro. Un inconveniente que me surge es el hecho de la fuente, dado que tengo fuente de 12Vcc y la mayoría son de fuente partida de +/-12Vcc. Que a lo sumo, consigo +/-6Vcc con una masa virtual.
Por último el proyecto que me pasaste está muy bueno (nunca trabajé con microcontroladores, pero estudio informática y ya me compre un programador de microcontroladores y eeprom). Pero para mi proyecto, es muy ambisioso este que mensionas. Yo quiero algo bien simple (es para mi papá) y dentro de todo barato de hacer. El TDA1524 es el que consigo en mi ciudad (soy de Junín BsAs) a $21 (Argentinos) y justamente están escaso de stock y llegan este viernes (lo que me da unos días para el diseño jeje).
Por la parte de usar este control de tonos y volumen, mi idea era aprovechar que también modificara el volumen del woofer. ¿No podría aplicar algún sumador con filtro pasa bajos sin ganancia?, así comando todo con el mismo control.
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Hacelo como te dije, los que dicen que tiene ganancia no entendieron un comino o lo peor ni siquiera se tomaron la molestia de leer las hojas de datos, hace años que utilizo estos dispositiovs incluso tengo un tema con control por microprocesador de este y otro modelos.

EL CI no es un preamplificador es solamente un control de tonos que tiene la posibilidad de reforzar o atenuar hasta +-15dB, si lo controles estan en posiciòn neutra la salida es 0dB es decir no hay ganancia de ningun tipo la etrada es igual a la salida, si el filtro se satura hay que ver porque lo hace pueda estar mal diseñado o la señal que se le pone a la entrada del sistema ya de por si es muy elevada.

La mayoria conecta cosas asi como asi ni idea tiene que hay que conocer el nivel de salida del dispositivos fuente y el nivel de entrada o sensibildad del amplificador, hace poco aca en el foro un joven estaba intentando hacer funcionar un simple ampli con un TDA2003 pero claro el no sabia le estaba metiendo una señal que superaba largamente 1V mientras que la sensibilidad del TDA2003 es de 56mV, hicimos un adaptador de impedancia y atenuador y quedo joya, claro si uno conoce el ABC del audio no se empantana y termina diciendo cosas que no tienen nada que ver con la realidad, para saber no alcanza con armar, hay qu estudiar y leer mucho para entender cada cosa.

Si ya tenes el filtro decime cula vas a utilzar poner el esquema veo si te sirve y como lo adaptamos, necesitoa tamibèn que me dijas cual sera la fuente de sonido que pensas utilzar, un mp3, la compu, etc

De esa forma vamos aclarando el panorama y aomodando los tantos de tal manera que funcione adecuadamente.

No te olvides del esquema del filtro y si no yo veo de buscarte uno y te digo como hacer el sumador de ambos canales


----------



## demianel

Muchas gracias pandacba. Ahí adjunte los planos que pienso usar, primero uno aportado de Fogonaso (filtro pasa bajos) y después el esquema del control de tonos (imagen del Datasheet .jpg guardada en .RAR porque las dimensiones superaban las del foro). Mi fuente de sonido es un tocadiscos del tipo "deck" y una casetera doble del mismo tipo (ambos con RCA, estereos). Mi fuente de alimentación, es un transformador electrónico (de dicroica) con rectificación a diodos de alta frecuencia y demas componentes (el tema está acá en el foro).
Te cuento que mis decisiones fueron tomadas en funcion al diseño del gabinete, quería hacer algo compacto que cupiera en el mueble donde van los "deck's". Eso me llevo a hacer algo muy pequeño en su ancho (25mm). Donde estoy diseñando, que todo aquel componente supere 20mm vaya recostado en el PCB. Dado que cuento con una altura de 200mm y un ancho de 150mm, mi PCB consta de 185*100mm (porque la altura es 200mm pero cuenta con una curvatura). El diseño del gabinete está hecho en "Solidworks" (de acá saqué ñas medidas del PCB) y para el PCB utilizo el "PCB Wizard".
De ante mano muchas gracias. Un saludo.


----------



## pandacba

Te acalro una cosita Deck se le dice  a las bandejas de casettes, y el que tu llamas tocadisco supongo que debe ser lo que se conoce como bandeja giradiscos o torun taable en inglès, para esta necesitaria saber que tipo de càpsula lleva y si la bandeja tiene pre, ya que si es màgnètica y no tiene pre incorporado hara falta un pre con ecualizaciòn RIIA

De la deck si tenes màrca y modelo para ubicar los datos de salida si es a nivel de linea o que valor tiene para poder hacer una correcta adaptaciòn, 

Si las deck's las has armado con mecansimos comprados o extraidos de otro equipo necesito saber si estan preamplicados los cabezales ya que estos entregan una señal muy baja del orden de los 800uV y deben amplificarse y ecualizarse segùn la norma NAB, por ello necesito esos datos adicionales y si puedes subir algunas fotos mejor, asi tu proyecto sale impecable


----------



## demianel

Hola pandacba, ¿Qué tal?. Mira toda una vida creyendo que "deck" era de los tipos "aplilables" (jeje). Con respecto a la casettera, no la tengo aquí conmigo (al igual que el tocadiscos, es un regalo de un tío mío), por este hecho no sé decirte las especificaciones. Con respecto al tocadiscos, ya lo tengo en mi dominio. Es un "Thorens TD 104" (Aleman, según el manual). Con respecto a las carácteristicas del mismo (el manual está en Aleman), no habla mucho las prestaciones de audio o eléctricas. Por lo que vi, muestra un gráfico de la conexión y dice "Phono" del amplificador (lo que me dice que es una señal plana).
Lo que te puedo decir, es que ambos equipos iban conectado al mismo amplificador, el cual tenía una llave selectora de entradas, control de tonos y volumen,  con salida a dos bafles (que desconozco las caracteristicas).
Te adjunto algunas fotos (disculpa la calidad, pero creo que sirven igual).
Un saludo.


----------



## pandacba

En ese sistema al que tu te refiers fue el que recibio el nombre de componentes, ya que eran unidades inividuales que cada una cumplia su funciòn, la bandeja coronaba la tore, debajo se ponia la Deck, le seguia el Sintonizador, luego el pre y abajao el amplificador,(habia marcas que el pre y el amplificador eran una sola unidad,) Algunas marcas disponian de ecualizadores con lo cual la torre era màs interesante, y cada equipo lleno de controles en su frente, que hacian que manejar un equipo de esos fuera màs interesante que un microcomponnte de hoy en dia, lucecista(leds) indicando etso o aquello, Vu metros de agujas gitantes ya sea en ampli o en la deck vumetros de led en alguno de los otros, una verdadera cadena de audio, solina venir con su propio mueble, el cual contemplaba lugar para acomodar el material de audiciòn como asi tambièn los auriculares a cada lado enormes bafles de 3 o 4Vias conformaban un conjunto màs que expectacular y verdadero deleite a al hora de la escuha


Hace un tiempito un joven me decia que tenia un trafo que queria utilzar para hacerse un ampli y se me dio por preguntarle de donde lo saco, y me conto que habia un viejo equipo en su casa, le dije si me dejaba verlo, fuimoa hasta alli, en un desvan en un rincon si bien muy bien guardado estaba una de estas maravillas, estaba completo!!!!, cada parte en su caja original, mueble incluiod, Lo ensamblamos integro, cuando lo encendimos y vio todos eos controle y luces se quedo con la boca habierta, En otra caja habia mateial discogràfico de la èpoxa, muy bien conservados, ajuste el peso sobre la pua, el cual era de unos .7gr puse el vinilo seelccione la velocidad, levante el brazo con la palanca lo lleve cerca del borde y baje la palanca y el brazo descendio con una suavidad pasmosa, fui regulando cada control, seleccionado las entradas correspondiente y luego suavemente hice girar una enorme perilla de aluminio que al girar hace un pequeño click cuano el sonido empezo a salir por los parlantes quedo mà atònito aùn, m e pidio que por fabor lo ayudara a llevarlo y a armarlo en otro lugar y que le enseñara a manejarlo, lo instalo en un lugar del living de su casa, curiosamente este equipo tenia dos aditamentos màs, uno era una compactera que salio para esta cadena y el otro un grabador de cinta de carrete abierto una giganteszca unidad, que tiene una tapa en su frente que tapa las cintas y tiene un sistema de enebrado automàtico, habia varias cintas, armamos ese conjunto maravilloso y se sorprendio al escuchar temas en esas cintas que sonaban mejor que un casette y tambien o mejor que un CD, 

Queria pagarme y no le quise cobrar, por haberme permitdo rescatar un equipo emblemàtico de una era que no volvera a ser, hoy ptresume de esa reliquia que fuea de su abuelo, y la cuida como tal, se leyo cada manual de cada unidad, ahora sabe como manejarla integramente sin ayuda de nadie y por sobre todo lo disfruta, cada amigo que descubre  ese equipo se queda con la boca abierta, algunos se quieren morir proque tiraron equipos semejantes porque pensaron que no servian, otros los mutilaron .

Una vez al año viene a mi taller para limpieza y mantenimiento.

Perdòn por el off topic..


Fijate para estar seguro si los cables del brazo van directametne hacia las RCA hembra, si es asi habra que incluir un pre para phono magnètico  con ecualizaciòn RIIA


----------



## demianel

Muy linda anécdota. Al igual que este joven, mi tío tenía el equipo completo, con lo que se quedó la compactera, la etapa de potencia y los dos bafles de 4 vías (y a mí me regaló lo mensionado).
Con respecto a desarmar el tocadiscos, me da pena, dado que todo está original (lo único que le cambió fue la púa, tiene hasta los sellos de garantía que tapan los tornillos). Lo que se me ocurre, es fijarme bien la etapa de la potencia cuando vaya a buscar la casettera, así no desarmo nada.
Quisiera comentarte mi idea, la cual consiste en la placa principal donde consta la etapa de control de tonos, volumen y potencia (la cual amplifica indistintamente de su entrada). Lo que me puedo permitir sería incorporar algun pre con selector de entradas (pero en otra PCB, más o menos tengo 40*70mm libres como para un PCB más).
Escucho cualquier opinión y/o consejo.
Muchas gracias. Un saludo.

¿Entonces puedo seguir con el diseño del PCB con el esquema del filtro pasabajos a la salida del control de tonos?
En caso de necesitar un preamplificador, ¿la disposición sería? 
Pre->Control de tonos->Filtro pasa bajos->Amplificador Woofer
////////////////////////->Amplificador L/R
¿Estoy en lo correcto amigo pandacba?


----------



## demianel

Buenas tardes. Quería contarles que fuí a la única casa de eléctronica de mi ciudad, sin conseguir ninguno de los integrados (ni el lm1036, ni el TDA1524). Así que, como fuí con mi viejo (el interezado de este proyecto), decidió hacerlo sin control de tonos. Otra cosa que no conseguí fueron potenciómetros dobles (de ningún tipo). Lo que tengo pensado es sacar alguno de algún equipito viejo. Mi pregunta es la siguiente, el control de tono pretendo hacerlo para los canales L/R y de ahí, en simultaneo a la entrada del ampli y al filtro pasa bajos; que luego va a la entrada del ampli (les recuerdo que utilizo el TDA7377 con modo Stereo-Bridge). ¿Está bien como lo pienso hacer?
Ah, lo que sería mi gabinete para meter todo esto es la parte de atras de un Woofer. Con respecto a las dimensiones y demás, ¿Donde pregunto?. Lo que puedo decir es que voy a utilizar un woofer de 8" 30Wrms a 8 Omhs marca Audifiel (porque el de 6" es más caro y tiene las mismas prestaciones y marca).
Desde ya muchas gracias un gran saludo.


----------



## pandacba

*demianel*
Tal cual

Es casi seguro que la bandeja no tien el pre RIIA tendras que agregarlo

Y no podes comprarlo por ejemplo en casas como Elko y otras que te envian por correo el material?

O encargarselo a algún comisionista


----------



## demianel

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Por casualidad ¿Tienes algún esquemático que me recomiendes?. Mi inconveniente es que tengo fuente común de 12V.
Con respecto a los potes veré que hago cuando esté más avanzado el proyecto.
Saludos.


----------



## demianel

Buenas. Disculpas antes que nada por el offtopic. Amigo pandacba, resulta que me he encontrado con un  problema. Estuve buscando circuitos para el pre del tocadiscos, vi algunos que eran RIIA y otros RIAA, ¿Qué diferencia tienen entre ellos?. Dado que estoy muy perdido al respecto, ¿Alguien tendría algún esquemático que funcione a 12V para un tocadiscos marca Thorens TD 104?.
De antemano muchas gracias. Un saludo.


----------



## pandacba

Este CI es algo espectacular, aún se consigue, solo hay que recalcular alguno valores de ´R para llevarlo a 12V

Es RIAA : *R*ecording *I*ndustry *A*ssociation off *A*merica


----------



## demianel

Ah, muchas gracias pandacba. Te cuento que acabo de atacar PCB de rectificación, pensado con diodos Schottky (porque uso un transformador elétronico 12V 5A), también el PCB para el TDA7377 y por último el filtro pasa bajo de Fogonaso (con el NE5532).
Te comento que no se porque se me ocurrio meterle un 7809 en el PCB de rectificacíon. Así que poseo 12V y 9V (jeje).
Veo que el circuito se alimenta con 24V y me dices que cambiando el valores de R (¿son todos?). Con respecto al LM387 si no lo consigo ¿puedor reemplazarlo por el NE5532 (que ese ya compré y tienen en la tienda)?. De paso lo usaría para ambos canales. O ¿Es preferible preamplificarlo de manera separada?.
Nuevamente muchas gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## pandacba

Aqui te dejo uno con el que vos tenes, fue publicado en la revista elecktor


----------



## demianel

Exelente, así me aseguro de que el IC lo consigo. Muchas gracias por toda la ayuda queme has dado. Pronto te iré comentado los avances. 
Un abrazo.


----------



## demianel

Buen día. Sé que mi siguiente pregunta no tiene nada que ver con este hilo, pero dado que aquí fué donde pregunté todo al respecto.
Primero subo el esquema de conexiones (hecho en KiCad), necesitaria saber sí el potenciometro ¿se encuentra bien ubicado (más que nada mi duda es ante el filtro pasa bajos)? y si con 9V ¿puedo alimenter igual el pre?.
Las siglas de las PCB's son las siguientes: FPB (filtro pasa bajos), PPH (Pre para PHono), RECT (placa rectificación) y POTE2.1 (estapa de POTEncia 2.1).
En el RAR adjunto un par de fotos de las PCB's, para compartir mis avances (me falta perforar y para esto comprar las mechas 1 y 1.5mm).
Por último quiero agradecer a la ayuda que me han dado. Un saludo.


----------



## demianel

Antes que nada, muchas gracias a todos. No sé de que forma agradecer y por ende espero que una de ella sea compartir mís avances.
Bueno para empezar, de izquierda a dercha y de arriba hacia abajo; el preamplificador para tocadiscos (giradiscos) que compartió pandacba, a su derecha el filtro pasa bajo con sumación de canales de Fogonaso, abajo son dos PCB's en una, en la sección de abajo la etapa de rectificación (diseño propio, pero con ideas tomadas del tema rectificación de transformadores de dicroicas) y arriba la de potencia (también diseño propio, donde saqué el esquematico del Datasheet del TDA7377, sólo le cambié unos capacitores a las entradas). Estas PCB's a falta de componentes, sólo está terminado el filtro pasa bajos (justamente ahora, estoy esperando a que abra la casa de eléctronica para ir).
Por último, si gustan puedo postear los PCB's en PCBWizard (aclaro, no están probados).
Un saludo.

PD: los diodos Schottky son SFR607, son los unicos que conseguí de altas frecuencias en el lugar donde vivo.


----------



## Neodymio

Hola, armé el circuito del LM1036 con el PCB que subio MFK08 y andan bien los controles salvo el volumen.
Le puse un pote de 50k log al volumen pero imaginando que la perilla se mueve de 0º a 270º, desde los 5º a los 7º (muy poco) puedo tener sonido, fuera de esos rangos no se oye absolutamente nada.
Aclaro que dentro de ese rango se puede variar el volumen pero aunque lo ponga al máximo se oye al 15% de lo que entrega mi ampli solo (tda2050 puente de mnicolau).
Probé con un pote de 25k lineal y otro de 5k (este ya no variaba el volumen) y ocurre lo mismo, en esa zona del pote anda y lo demás no, muy loco. Despues con una resistencia de 10k en paralelo al pote (para variar la resistencia) subio el volumen pero sigue muy bajo.

No tengo preamplificador, sera eso o tengo algo mal?
Si quieren subo un video


----------



## pandacba

Neodino metiste el pie hasta............

Tenes mideo de leer el pdf? donde dice que para el LM1036 para el volumen tenes que utilzar un pote logaritmiico?

Como no has leido el correspondiente pdf cometes torpezas, alli si te fijas son todos potes lineales.

Es evidente que no has entendido para nada el funcionamiento del presente CI

Es un CI que controla voluem y tonos por DC, es decir internamente hay potenciometros electrónicos y el volumen esta previsto que acuei como lo haria uno logaritmico con una señal analógica, por lo tanto no tiene el más mínmo sentido un pote logaritmico.

Si hubieras leido el pdf como corresponde no habria experimentado problema alguno.

La lectura es base del conocimiento

Leer no tiene contraindicaciones 

no produce perdida del cabello

no produce esterilidad

no produce ninguna enfermedad degenerativa

La lectura cultiva tu intelecto


----------



## Neodymio

pandacba dijo:


> Neodino metiste el pie hasta............
> 
> Tenes mideo de leer el pdf? donde dice que para el LM1036 para el volumen tenes que utilzar un pote logaritmiico?
> 
> Como no has leido el correspondiente pdf cometes torpezas, alli si te fijas son todos potes lineales.
> 
> Es evidente que no has entendido para nada el funcionamiento del presente CI
> 
> Es un CI que controla voluem y tonos por DC, es decir internamente hay potenciometros electrónicos y el volumen esta previsto que acuei como lo haria uno logaritmico con una señal analógica, por lo tanto no tiene el más mínmo sentido un pote logaritmico.
> 
> Si hubieras leido el pdf como corresponde no habria experimentado problema alguno.
> 
> La lectura es base del conocimiento
> 
> Leer no tiene contraindicaciones
> 
> no produce perdida del cabello
> 
> no produce esterilidad
> 
> no produce ninguna enfermedad degenerativa
> 
> La lectura cultiva tu intelecto


No se tanto de electrónica como para entender el funcionamiento interno y menos si está en inglés, intento entender hasta donde puedo.
Volviendo, en mi comentario escribí


> Probé con un pote de 25k lineal


Por lo menos pienso que debería andar hasta cierto punto por ser de 25k, no se por qué tampoco anda con el lineal.
Leí nuevamente el pdf y no logro entender cómo te diste cuenta que son lineales. Vi lo de los zeners, supongo que de ahí lo averiguaste.


----------



## pandacba

Cuando no se especifica nada en contrario los potenciometros son lineales, y máxime cuando el control es activado via DC, el que debe actuar en forma logaritmica es verdadero potenciomentro elelctrónioc y no su control


----------



## Neodymio

Acá subo las fotos del armado, al estar barnizado tiene un brillo que puede alterar la imagen pero está bien soldado. Lo unico criticable es que algunos capacitores al tener las patas cortas les tive que soldar una extensiones con el sobrante de las patas de resistencias para que entren en el PCB.
Como dije antes andan los controles menos el volumen.


----------



## pandacba

Perdón las vi en su momento pero el comentario que hice veo que no lo subi....
Como estas con el tema este, en que punto quedaste?


----------



## MFK08

es raro que no funcione el pote de volumen ami me anda perfecto ya hace unos añitos que ya lo tengo funcionando estoy en el trabajo y no puedo rebizarlo pero cuando este en mi casa me fijo...


----------



## lklunder

mannesx dijo:


> Adjunto el PCB pero con mejoras en identificación de componentes y valores de los mismos. Los valores se basan en los del Datasheet.



Hola mannesx, estoy muy interesado en armar el pre con el LM1036, pero con que program se abre el PCB del LM1036 ???, tengo ExpressPCB y no lo reconoce, gracias por la ayuda que me puedas dar, Saludos !!


----------



## Eduardo1694

mannesx dijo:


> Gracias por el dato, Obregon. El PCB original tenia en salida 2 de 100 µF pero por experiencia y conocimiento, se que eso está mal, por el filtrado de frecuencias. Y buen dato el de los de 2.2 µF, yo coloqué unos de 1 µF , por colocar algún valor bajo. En mi montaje, va este control de tonos, luego un previo, y de ahí al amplificador. El previo lo hice con un TDA 2822 , 1w de salida por canal.



como hiciste el control de tonos, si puedes enviarme porfa el pcb del control de tonos y si es activo o pasivo ??


----------



## Eduardo1694

mannesx dijo:


> Gracias por el dato, Obregon. El PCB original tenia en salida 2 de 100 µF pero por experiencia y conocimiento, se que eso está mal, por el filtrado de frecuencias. Y buen dato el de los de 2.2 µF, yo coloqué unos de 1 µF , por colocar algún valor bajo. En mi montaje, va este control de tonos, luego un previo, y de ahí al amplificador. El previo lo hice con un TDA 2822 , 1w de salida por canal.



y puedo reemplazar el lm833 por el tda2822m para el control de tonos ???
y  tambien si puedes poner como hiciste el pre con el tda2822m y como conectaste todo ?? 
gracias!!!


----------



## obregon

Eduardo1694 dijo:


> y puedo reemplazar el lm833 por el tda2822m para el control de tonos ???
> y  tambien si puedes poner como hiciste el pre con el tda2822m y como conectaste todo ??
> gracias!!!



Hola manexs!!,mira yo el pcb lo hice a mano con una fibra indeleble,tengo una impresora pero prove y no funciono porque es a chorro de tinta y en el papel plastificado nunca se seca y te mancha todo,tiene que ser una impresora lacer para que te quede bien.Hasta ahora sigo con la fibra y te cuento que ya estoy repodrido de hacer pcbs,mira con respecto al pre con el tda 2822 yo lo hice y despues lo saque porque soplaba mucho,porque ese integradito si mal no recuerdo funciona con fuente simple 12 volt?.Lo termine haciendolo con 2 tr bc 549-npn de bajo ruido y funciona de maravilla,igual te cuento que lo use un tiempo y ahora lo tengo tirado por ahi.te subo unas fotos del LM 1040 terminado que es lo mismo que el 1036 con la diferencia que te trae una funcion mas a parte del loudnees.Bueno me dice que no puedo subir las fotos porque son de resoluciones muy altas y no se como bajarle las resoluciones,cuando sepa como te las mando,con respecto al pcb,fijate en la hoja de datos en el circuito electrico y diseñate tu propio pcb no es dificil,te doy otro dato,usa el integradito tda 4290 es parecido al lm1036 pero muchisimo mas barato,lo unico que es de un canal solo,osea que para un sistema estereo tenes que comprar 2, (advertencia),es un encapsulado de 14 pines pero te viene con 16 a los 2 ultimos no le des bola,estan de vista nada mas,cualquier otra consulta avisame,estoy a tu disposicion.Saludos.Luis Obregon.


----------



## Eduardo1694

obregon dijo:


> Hola manexs!!,mira yo el pcb lo hice a mano con una fibra indeleble,tengo una impresora pero prove y no funciono porque es a chorro de tinta y en el papel plastificado nunca se seca y te mancha todo,tiene que ser una impresora lacer para que te quede bien.Hasta ahora sigo con la fibra y te cuento que ya estoy repodrido de hacer pcbs,mira con respecto al pre con el tda 2822 yo lo hice y despues lo saque porque soplaba mucho,porque ese integradito si mal no recuerdo funciona con fuente simple 12 volt?.Lo termine haciendolo con 2 tr bc 549-npn de bajo ruido y funciona de maravilla,igual te cuento que lo use un tiempo y ahora lo tengo tirado por ahi.te subo unas fotos del LM 1040 terminado que es lo mismo que el 1036 con la diferencia que te trae una funcion mas a parte del loudnees.Bueno me dice que no puedo subir las fotos porque son de resoluciones muy altas y no se como bajarle las resoluciones,cuando sepa como te las mando,con respecto al pcb,fijate en la hoja de datos en el circuito electrico y diseñate tu propio pcb no es dificil,te doy otro dato,usa el integradito tda 4290 es parecido al lm1036 pero muchisimo mas barato,lo unico que es de un canal solo,osea que para un sistema estereo tenes que comprar 2, (advertencia),es un encapsulado de 14 pines pero te viene con 16 a los 2 ultimos no le des bola,estan de vista nada mas,cualquier otra consulta avisame,estoy a tu disposicion.Saludos.Luis Obregon.



lo que pasa es que acá donde yo vivo no venden casi nada de esas cosas y los unicos que tengo son esos tda2822m y buscando en placas viejas creo q si voy a encontrar transistores 
entonces no tengo esos circuitos integrados
si me puedes enviar el diagrama del pre con transistores y tambien si me puedes ayudar con un control de agudos y graves sin esos circuitos integrados que sea simple 
puedes enviarme las fotos y el diagrama a esta direccion Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com
gracias!!


----------



## ivan hardstyle

Hola ! queria preguntar que función cumple la pata 7 del LM1036 cuando esta conectado a la pata 7 y a la pata 12 ?


----------



## alekz_devz

MFK08 dijo:


> lo que me pediste si nececitas el archivo del PCB avisame
> 
> 
> http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/1323/ecualizadorxs5.jpg
> 
> http://img50.imageshack.us/img50/6756/ecualizador1jd8.jpg




Disculpen... este integrado funciona en monofonico o estereo?...
y que tan comercial es?
ya que los usare para un mixer de 4 canales compacto


----------



## Yamaki

leoleoks dijo:


> Disculpen... este integrado funciona en monofonico o estereo?...
> y que tan comercial es?
> ya que los usare para un mixer de 4 canales compacto


 
Quetal amigo funciona para stereo http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/lm1036.pdf, muy comercial y muy usado, puedes poner 4 de estos sin problema los conectas a un sumador con su master y te queda al pelo

Saludos.


----------



## ivan hardstyle

Hola a todos yo arme el circuito pero tengo estos problemas si me pueden ayudar por favor: a la salida del lm1036n tengo 5v de continua que puedo hacer para que se elimine y ademas cuando subo el volumen se escucha como un sonido de frecuencia baja como un hummmmmmm sin musica y el parlante se mete para adentro y sale de nuevo mas o menos cuando subo mas de la mitad del volumen. Lo uso con mi amplificador stk4241ii.


----------



## vvnaon

Hola a todos les comparto un proyecto que en su origen estaba mal hecho pero que gracias al datasheet vi sus errores y ya funciona muy bien, espero y les guste


----------



## vvnaon

Dado que no me había topado con un integrado así, que sea control activo de tonos agudos, graves y con loudness, alguien me podría decir cual es la diferencia entre este y un preampli porque creo que me entró la confusión, pues noto que si tiene amplificación.

Y comento que una ventaja de este control de tonos es que se puede conectar el ventilador, el ampli y el control de tonos a un solo transformador sin meterse ruído, cosa que por experiencia no me pasa con los TL072 o el 4558 que se mete ruído del ventilador.

De antemano gracias por la atención



En la posicion de componentes noté que puse un jumper de más, por lo que rectifico el archivo aunqe si ya lo bajaron el jumper que está paralelo a las cañas de los potenciómetros, suprímanlo.


----------



## vvnaon

Les comparto unas fotos y recomiendo si van a usar el mismo transformador para alimentar al ampli, al control de tonos y al ventilador que no sea usado con el tda7377, dado que por le bajeo que es lo que mas corriente consume, baja un poco la corriente con lo que se queda un pcoo escueto el lm1036 en corriente a pesar de un buen amperaje.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

vvnaon dijo:


> Les comparto unas fotos y recomiendo si van a usar el mismo transformador para alimentar al ampli, al control de tonos y al ventilador que no sea usado con el tda7377, dado que por le bajeo que es lo que mas corriente consume, baja un poco la corriente con lo que se queda un pcoo escueto el lm1036 en corriente a pesar de un buen amperaje.


Hummmmmm... el aspecto de ese trafo no sugiere 5 Amp como dice ahí....al menos no 5 Amp sin que se caiga violentamente la tensión de salida.
Tal vez con unos caps mas grande algo puede mejorar...


----------



## vvnaon

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hummmmmm... el aspecto de ese trafo no sugiere 5 Amp como dice ahí....al menos no 5 Amp sin que se caiga violentamente la tensión de salida.
> Tal vez con unos caps mas grande algo puede mejorar...



Pues si Dr. Zoidberg posiblemente no sea de ese amperaje porque si lo veo un poco chico, es que la verdad no tengo amperimetro, lo he probado con el multimetro marca steren y me da 4.3 A, pero desde que lo compré el multimetro mide los amperes como que poniendo en corto el transformador, se oye como luego luego calienta en segundos internamente el transfo, de hecho dice allí que solo esa prueba debe de ser no mayor de 10 segundos, seguro es por lo que comenté.
Referente a los filtros, puse dos pares en serie para de los extremos hacerlos paralelos de 4700 mf a 25V o sea cada par suma 9400 mf, a parte de uno de 5600mf a 35V y otro de 3300mf a 25V o sea que son de varios valores, no se me recomiendarías poner más o quitar los de menor valor o así están bien


----------



## pppppo

Ojo como conectas el multímetro, por lo que entendí pusiste las puntas directo al secundario del trafo y esto si genera casi un corto. Si el trafo era de mas potecncia adiós tester. Usa otro trafo chiquito para el pre con un regulador.


----------



## osk_rin

Hace un tiempo arme ese control de tonos, tal como dice el datasheet, y mi sorpresa es que solo funcionaba bien con celulares y otras cosas como MP3's. al momento de conectarlo al pc oscilaba y hacia ruidos raros, investigando y también el compañero ratmayor me comento que había que agregarle un buffer de entrada, para evitar el problema.

Aclarando mi LM es totalmente original.


----------



## vvnaon

pppppo dijo:


> Ojo como conectas el multímetro, por lo que entendí pusiste las puntas directo al secundario del trafo y esto si genera casi un corto. Si el trafo era de mas potecncia adiós tester. Usa otro trafo chiquito para el pre con un regulador.



Vale gracias pppppo, si en efecto lo puse así, es que en un libro de mediciones de electrónica decía que era así, y por el amperaje no hay problema porque me aguanta hasta 10 A el multímetro, de todas maneras agradezco la atención y si creo que mejor le pondré otro trans para el control de tonos, sería mejor porque tiene un gran loudness que no me puedo perder por los bajones provocados por el ampli


----------



## vvnaon

osk_rin dijo:


> Hace un tiempo arme ese control de tonos, tal como dice el datasheet, y mi sorpresa es que solo funcionaba bien con celulares y otras cosas como MP3's. al momento de conectarlo al pc oscilaba y hacia ruidos raros, investigando y también el compañero ratmayor me comento que había que agregarle un buffer de entrada, para evitar el problema.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 117265
> Aclarando mi LM es totalmente original.



mmmmm pues mira tal vez algún capacitor o resistencia que pusiste estuvo mal, porque este que subí le he puesto celulares, mp3's, discman y hasta guitarra electrica con su debido pre y no he tenido problema de la oscilación como tú mencionas, este proyecto antes de que hiciera mi contribución para que andara, quemaba los integrados y por obviedad no se oía nada, sería bueno que le dieras una revisada a todos los componentes pasivos que sean en su caso de polaridad y valor correcto porque no necesite bufferear para que sonara bien.

Saludos


----------



## vvnaon

Les comparto otras fotos, dado que tiene una gran respuesta de sonido el control le hice caso a pppppo y le puse su propio trans, así como también quise hacer algo pequeño pero potente para exprimir mas mis bafles y cambié el ampli con el TDA7377 por un STA540 (hermano del TDA7379) para mayor potencia, le puse un transformador de 24V a 5A arriesgándome a que se apagara por exceso de corriente que si mas lo recuerdo en el datasheet solo soporta hasta 22V pero por suerte no lo hizo y lo soportó. La única desventaja de este integrado es que calienta mucho más, por lo que tuve que poner disipador y ventilador, aun así, si le subo a todo viene el apagado térmico porque calienta reitero más, sin embargo si tiene más potencia que el TDA7377 que con eso me conformo


----------



## pppppo

Que suerte , pero si esta tan exigido tarde o temprano volara.


----------



## vvnaon

Si de hecho ya le compre uno de su tamaño pppppo para que no se quiebre..... la verdad quería hacer la prueba, con eso de que luego los datasheet son engañosos no en todo pero si en ciertos datos.

Y no sé porque están muy baratos en México, cada uno me cuesta 21 pesos aprox. uno y medio de dolar y por ende más baratos que el mismo TDA7379 que sale por acá 50 pesos.

Lo curioso del STA es que no se a protegido por exceso de corriente, no como el TDA73XX porque si te pasas en esta serie de integrados de lo soportable se apagan, lo digo por que me a pasado, realmente por eso hice la prueba ahora si que retomando el dicho "La curiosodad mató al gato" por suerte no murió jejeje.


----------



## vvnaon

Por si no pueden abrir "componentes", lo cambié para que pueda ser abierto en windows (componentes.txt), ya que yo uso linux


----------



## vvnaon

Dado que nadie respondía mi petición de la diferencia entre un control de tonos por voltaje y un preamplificador, me dediqué a investigar llegando a la conclusión para su conocimiento de que la diferencia entre uno y otro es que el control de tonos por voltaje, lo hace internamente usando el voltaje a través de una resistencia que en este caso es el potenciómetro simple para modificar lo que se pueda modificar, y el preampli es externamente por eso tiene que usar potenciómetros dobles. Con la desventaja por parte de los controles de tonos por voltaje que a pesar de que sea una forma moderna de controlar las frecuencias,  se produce diafonías (o sea que de repente dejan de sonar estereo metiéndose un poco un canal a otro y ser "semi-mono", aclarando que no siempre); así como el control de tonos si no me equivoco no se pueden controlar los medios (según los que conozco) y están solo diseñados para controlar lo que es permisible según el datasheet. Pero creo que su principal y adorable ventaja del control de tonos en este caso del LM1036 es su "Loudness" que da una hermosa profundidad a las frecuencias altas así como las bajas, o mayor separación y realce de frecuencias en estereo a parte del loudness, como lo hace el LM1040 (que se me antoja para diseñarlo en un futuro no muy lejano).


----------



## Fogonazo

El mismo perro pero con distinto collar y tiene control de Loudness

La PCB es de 3" 1/2 X 2" (89mm * 51mm )

​

*Part List:*

VR1 = BASS CONTROLLER
VR2 = VOLUME CONTROLLER
VR3 = BALANCE CONTROLLER
VR4 = TREBLE CONTROLLER
S1 = LOUDNESS SWITCHPARTS LIST

R1   47kO
R2   47kO
R3   47kO
R4   47kO

VR1   47kO
VR2   47kO
VR3   47kO
VR4   47kO

C1   47µF 25V
C2   0.47µF
C3   0.01µF (103)
C4   0.22µF (224)
C5   10µF 25V
C6   0.39µF (394)
C7   0.22µF (224)
C8   10µF 25V
C9   0.47µF
C10   0.01µF (103)
C11   0.39µF (394)
C12   10µF 25V
C13   0.22µF (224)


*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------

